
Amnesty International USA considers using big data to predict rights violations - JumpCrisscross
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/on-it/amnesty-international-considers-using-big-data-to-predict-human-rights-violations/2013/11/22/3f4f1a1e-5388-11e3-a7f0-b790929232e1_story.html
======
jacalata
DataKind (which looks very interesting!) doesn't explicitly ask for NYC-based
volunteers, but most of their events seem to have been there or in DC. Do you
know of anything similar that is more online, or perhaps Seattle based?

------
brandonb
What a great application of machine learning. Amnesty International now has
decades of Urgent Actions, as well as data on what happened after. Maybe
humanity can finally start to learn from the past with the aid of machines.

------
JetSpiegel
Oh look, another autogenerated Hacker News title.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
Sorry - I was trying to fit the newspaper article in 80 characters.

I work on crisis modelling in a UN group. The Amnesty International project
was an exploration into (a) how we could apply what we learned at Global Pulse
to partner institutions, e.g. Amnesty International USA and (b) how DataKind,
an organisation which matches "data science" volunteers with charities, could
be effectively connected with our network. I encourage anyone in the NYC area
to consider volunteering their skills through DataKind.

~~~
JetSpiegel
I wasn't exactly criticizing, just pointing out a useful bit of trivia. Being
the only comment kinda makes me look like a jerk. :|

